# Crusher/destemmer



## rrawhide (Mar 27, 2010)

Steve and I were able to purchase an older motorized Zambelli crusher/destemmer at a great cost. $200 and runs great. Needs some rust removal and cosmetics but she's a good old bird. 

Thinking about painting with equipment enamel maybe in the John Deere green and yellow colors or ????. Don't know yet but it will be fun to do!!!
This is the before and I will post 'after' later.













We now have a #45 basket press and this so we are getting ready. I am going to raise this crusher to allow a 'brute' 32 gallon primary setting on a mini furniture mover (from harbor freight @$10) to roll underneath and crush directly into. Then we can move to where we want it.

Onwards and upwards - going to the vineyard tomorrow to replace a couple of end posts; tighten trellis wire and run irrigation system and see what we need there. 

Did find a 'eagle' 5 foot kite that makes a lot of noise that I ordered to put in the middle of the vineyard. They say that this should protect an acre from our pesky wild turkeys and other birds. If you are in need or interested their website is: www.birddamage.com/turkeys.htm. Run their 'eagle jackkite demo and you will see what it does. Note: takes a long time to load!!. Jim is a great guy and his products are guaranteed. I did order the scare windmill too!!.

I post pictures of the vineyard later.

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2010)

Getting right into the winery business Rick. Another thrifty purchase- great job.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe there is a place in Rhode Island that sells food grade paint designed for presses and crushers almost specifically. PM me if you need this info as my f4riend bought some paint there for his press when he redid his and thats how I know about it.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see the "After" pictures


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 11, 2010)

Morning all

Well, here is the John Deere Crusher/Destemmer I was talking about.






We raised the equipment to allow direct crushing into a 'brute' 32 gallon primary. If we need smaller than the 32 we have a shelf we can install that will hold smaller primaries.





we when are ready we will just back up the truck with the grapes to someone standing on the platform and then just dump into hopper. The stems will fall directly into a large rubbermaid cart that we can move around and dump.






we will be working on concrete so I will install an eye to the 'mini furniture mover' (from harbor freight $10) and grab with a hook and move out of the way. Then do it again.

There are about 20 varieties we will be processing and do not know what yields to expect so will have different size primaries. (if all goes well!!!)

Anyway, ya'll wanted to see the 'after' pictures.

More later - - - Steve and I are getting readier and readier!!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you use the food grade paint or no?


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 11, 2010)

No - checked with other equipment people and they said it was not necessary since the crush was just passing through and not staying in the equipment for an extended period. But thanx again Wade for the contact and link. Did use heavy duty equipment enamel though. This was after treating the rust areas with an rust neutralizer.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2010)

Rick,

Did you grow up in Tejas?







rrawhide said:


> Anyway, ya'll wanted to see the 'after' pictures.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 11, 2010)

That cleaned up nice!


----------



## jeepbabe (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the colors! It looks great!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

It will be a while before you need it, but good to get set up ahead of time. You will be plenty busy this summer. Looks great. I'm sure it will make the jobs easier.


----------



## rem1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice job


----------

